# Most Recommended Exterior paint for stucco



## avidflyr

What Exterior Paint do contractors use and Recommend for Painted Stucco In Florida (fade and mold resistant) ?


----------



## ModernStyle

Behr.


----------



## Jaws

Sherwin Williams Loxon primer and SW Conflex, two coats, rolled and brushed . Use Shermax elastomeric caulk or Lexel.


----------



## Tom Struble

how about that new plutonium based paint the home md uses?


----------



## Jaws

Tom Struble said:


> how about that new plutonium based paint the home md uses?


Havent heard about that. :laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

avidflyr said:


> What Exterior Paint do contractors use and Recommend for Painted Stucco In Florida (fade and mold resistant) ?


As far as fading, yellows and any of the darker colors will fade faster in the Florida sun.
I usually go with a satin finish for durability and it also helps keep the mold to a minimum as well. 
I pretty much only use *Richards Paint* whenever I'm doing any exterior painting. 
It's made in Florida and is formulated for the Florida climate. If you can get Richard's in your area, I highly recommend it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jaws

Hows the pricing on Richards, Paul?


----------



## Tom Struble

it ain't Dick Jaws


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tom Struble said:


> how about that new plutonium based paint the home md uses?


Its 7/8 plutonium drywall. The seams are finished with dream dust. No painting necessary. .


----------



## Big Shoe

Can't beat Porter Acri-Shield. I've worked in homes that it's been on for up to 10 yrs and still looks good.

That's whats on my house.


----------



## ToolNut

I used to like Coronado it was also made in Fla. that was before BM bought them.


----------



## fjn

For new,unpainted stucco imho you absolutely cannot beat the elastomeric coatings by Parex. I would put my money on them every time,no exceptions.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Jaws said:


> Hows the pricing on Richards, Paul?


Right around $30 a gallon. I like the Signature Series. It blows away SW's Super Paint. IMO. :thumbup:











> *#400 Series, Signature Series 100% Acrylic Satin House & Trim Paint*
> 
> Is our very best interior/exterior satin house and trim paint specially formulated to provide excellent durability and weather resistance. It provides excellent coverage, is non-yellowing, fade resistant, and sulfide stain and mildew resistant. Its ease of application and overall superior durability gives this product fantastic application versatility allowing for use to a variety of interior and exterior surfaces. Its 100% acrylic formula provides excellent adhesion properties, allows for application in residential, commercial, architectural and light industrial venues, and is VOC Compliant. Mildew Resistant - This paint contains agents that inhibit the growth of mildew on the surface of this paint film. Available in 400-White, 401-Tint Base, 402-Deep Base and 403-A-Accent Base. For Interior & Exterior Use.


http://richardspaint.com/products/exterior-coatings


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

Sir Mixalot said:


> Right around $30 a gallon. I like the Signature Series. It blows away SW's Super Paint. IMO. :thumbup:
> 
> http://richardspaint.com/products/exterior-coatings




I usually get Richards from Ben Moore, is that who Carries it in your area too??


----------



## Sir Mixalot

TAHomeRepairs said:


> I usually get Richards from Ben Moore, is that who Carries it in your area too??


No, Richards has their own paint stores here in Brevard County. :thumbup:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=richa...n=9.77584,19.753418&hq=richards+paint&t=m&z=6


----------



## Derek1157

Agree with jaws. SWP Loxon primer and either Loxon topcoat or Conflex. I've had good results with Loxon XP also. It's self priming. It's thick like pudding though.


----------



## paintnatzi

Im with derek... I used loxon xp direct to concrete on my last house. Not quite as flexible as conflex ( not really designed to be ) but dries hard as nails. Stuck like glue. Used a lot and had to backroll it twice, but great product. So, id clean it up, and prep out then put a solid coat of that stuff on. You wont worry about it again for a long long time.


----------



## Pete'sfeets

I tried the loxon product a couple times, there was once a clear primer that went on with ease by garden sprayer and then a top coat what ever you had went on with real ease by brush and roll, they stopped stocking that and then I found a similiar product at HD, probably not as good half the cost but who is know.


----------



## Derek1157

Do you mean the thin runny stuff? Siloxane or Silane?


----------



## paintnatzi

Derek, I think pete is talking about the loxon guide. Its milky and runny. Ive used it a few times. Its not an opaque sild film and is a surface conditioner for any top coat, withput the time and expense of full prime. Pretty good product from what I remember.


----------



## cairnstone

My goto stucco paint is Loxon


----------



## Derek1157

oh yeah, I remember that stuff. Don't think I've ever used it though. Thanks.


----------



## Frankawitz

Dow corning Elastomeric paint its about $450 a five special order product


----------

